# saving in dubai.



## lkd17 (Jan 5, 2012)

i find it really odd that it has been difficult for me to save money in dubai, as you know, the unending distraction this awesome place has to offer.
From what i gather it is impossible for non working individuals (with appropriate visa and necessary papers) to have an account although it will be nice to have a savings account just so i can feel safe.
please does anyone know of a legitimate way?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have a visa, then go to a bank and open an account. 

This seems an odd question... ???


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I heard before that you can open up a savings (only) account without a visa. If that's not true, then I am certain that it is possible through some connections!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

try national bonds


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

lkd17 said:


> i find it really odd that it has been difficult for me to save money in dubai, as you know, the unending distraction this awesome place has to offer.
> From what i gather it is impossible for non working individuals (with appropriate visa and necessary papers) to have an account although it will be nice to have a savings account just so i can feel safe.
> please does anyone know of a legitimate way?


Maybe I understood incorrectly, but you are non-working but have a legit visa to be in the UAE? How did you pull that off? Are you a spouse or a dependent of someone else that got you the visa? If so, then can't they assist you in opening an account?

Are you saying that you can't save money because you don't have a bank account? How are you making money, that you want to save, when you are unemployed? There are other ways to save money... you can always take the cash to Western Union or similar and wire it back home to family to put in an account there.



I also find it hard to save money while in Dubai... but that is because I gave most of my money to a Prince from your country whose father is currently deposed but needs my help to get his family's wealth out of the country. For the little money I wired to him, I should be getting back a whole lot... like ~$5 million. As soon as that money comes in, I am buying ferraris for those that are nice to me on the forum..... fingers crossed.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

walk into any bank with your passport and visa.

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Maybe I understood incorrectly, but you are non-working but have a legit visa to be in the UAE? How did you pull that off? Are you a spouse or a dependent of someone else that got you the visa? If so, then can't they assist you in opening an account?
> 
> Are you saying that you can't save money because you don't have a bank account? How are you making money, that you want to save, when you are unemployed? There are other ways to save money... you can always take the cash to Western Union or similar and wire it back home to family to put in an account there.
> 
> I also find it hard to save money while in Dubai... but that is because I gave most of my money to a Prince from your country whose father is currently deposed but needs my help to get his family's wealth out of the country. For the little money I wired to him, I should be getting back a whole lot... like ~$5 million. As soon as that money comes in, I am buying ferraris for those that are nice to me on the forum..... fingers crossed.


Memememe I am nice to you 


----------



## lkd17 (Jan 5, 2012)

It isn't an odd question, its just something that has never occured to u plus i am on my husband sponsorship so totally legit....am also concluding the last leg of my masters degree and from time to time i do a lot of buying and selling between host and home country so i get by. its just that i have trusted people in the past with my money and it did not go well thats why i decided to hear from u all and in doing so, maybe this might in turn help a lot of people..........

The money u are expecting from that "someone" seems a bit shady to me......as in, did u check his story straight even though i know that people get lucky. i am just saying you should be mindful.




indoMLA said:


> Maybe I understood incorrectly, but you are non-working but have a legit visa to be in the UAE? How did you pull that off? Are you a spouse or a dependent of someone else that got you the visa? If so, then can't they assist you in opening an account?
> 
> Are you saying that you can't save money because you don't have a bank account? How are you making money, that you want to save, when you are unemployed? There are other ways to save money... you can always take the cash to Western Union or similar and wire it back home to family to put in an account there.
> 
> ...


----------

